# This is the worst game store ever.



## Imperial Impact (Jun 2, 2010)

Pokemon Ruby, Price $105.50

lol

It's like the store is completely backwards with their pricing. All the easy to find games are extremely expensive, and the rare ones are cheap.

Also, You gotta love the "In stock. Processing takes an additional *4 to 5 days*".

Can't imagine that with those prices they're *so* busy that it takes 5 days to process your order. 

Wow.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 2, 2010)

100 bucks for Pokemon

The parents will love that


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Pokemon Ruby, Price $105.50
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



They need 4 to 5 days to process mentally why the hell someone would pay $100+ for a Pokemon game.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

For that much money Gary motherfuckin' Oak better jump out of that fucking game and make me sandwiches, on demand.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Are the Pokemon real?


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Are the Pokemon real?



They better be, and they better be doing "moose stuff" for those prices. I could get a decent hooker for that price.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 2, 2010)

Dukes of Hazzard II: Daisy Dukes It Out, Price $175.00




....lol


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> For that much money Gary motherfuckin' Oak better jump out of that fucking game and make me sandwiches, on demand.



You've just got home from a long day at school, hungry for some sammiches.

GUESS WHO'S BLOCKING YOUR PATH, TWO STEPS AWAY FROM THE KITCHEN?

GARY
MOTHERFUCKIN'
OAK


----------



## Luca (Jun 2, 2010)

But Shadow of colossus is $10. Thats a barging.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2010)

Pokemon _should_ be $100. Videogames in general should be more expensive.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon _should_ be $100. Videogames in general should be more expensive.



Shut your damn mouth, Tatl.
Or Tael. Whichever one you are. U:<


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Shut your damn mouth, Tatl.
> Or Tael. Whichever one you are. U:<



I love you.

Those other fairys are so weird.


If video game are going to be more expensive, they better release a god damn demo before you spend a dime.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Dukes of Hazzard II: Daisy Dukes It Out, Price $175.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 /thread

I mean, holy damn.

Maybe they're trying to encourage better choices in game purchases.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon _should_ be $100. Videogames in general should be more expensive.


If video games become more expensive, I better be put in the game

...or most games..Fatal Frame and Bioshock come to mind :|
I'd shit bricks


----------



## Debacle (Jun 2, 2010)

I like how it says that those pokemon games are "Bestsellers" as if someone has actually bought one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> /thread
> 
> I mean, holy damn.
> 
> Maybe they're trying to encourage better choices in game purchases.


 And that's why the Legend of Mana is like $384.99?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 2, 2010)

Debacle said:


> I like how it says that those pokemon games are "Bestsellers" as if someone has actually bought one.



Troll harder.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And that's why the Legend of Mana is like $384.99?



Holy gigantic tree fortresses Batman, what the fuck.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Troll harder.


I think he was referring to the ridiculous prices, not the quality of the games.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Shut your damn mouth, Tatl.
> Or Tael. Whichever one you are. U:<


Most videogames are priceless. Like Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Ocarina of Time is still $40 here

FFVII is too :|

just sayin'


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ocarina of Time is still $40 here
> 
> FFVII is too :|
> 
> just sayin'


Being able to escape into a completely different reality whenever you want deserves more value though, that's what I'm saying.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Being able to escape into a completely different reality whenever you want deserves more value though, that's what I'm saying.



Alcohol? I could spend $25 and escape/alter reality for a few days.

Invalid argument. Mankind has always been escaping reality.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And that's why the Legend of Mana is like $384.99?



I'd pay that much if I didn't already own it. That game is made of win.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Alcohol? I could spend $25 and escape/alter reality for a few days.
> 
> Invalid argument. Mankind has always been escaping reality.


You have to buy more to keep escaping though. You can get 1000+ hours out of some videogames.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ocarina of Time is still $40 here
> 
> FFVII is too :|
> 
> just sayin'



I got FFVII for $10 off of PSN.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe they're factory sealed copies? :V


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You have to buy more to keep escaping though. You can get 1000+ hours out of some videogames.



Video games should cost whatever nets companies the most profit.  Right now, that's about $60 for a new game and $15/month for MMOs.

Though I do agree in terms of value I get more out of a video game than most other things I can think of for $50


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I got FFVII for $10 off of PSN.


It's not the same though

I like having the original copies of games, as long as they're available 
That's why when my mom told me I would have to sacrifice my copies of Banjo-Kazooie and Banjo-Tooie just to download them onto Live, I refused


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 2, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Maybe they're factory sealed copies? :V


A factory sealed copy of Pokemon Ruby for $105.50?

No.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 2, 2010)

One time my brother and I rented this GREAT PS2 game called _Whiplash_. It was hilarious. I'd been looking for it ever since then, and one day I finally found it at some obscure video game store in the mall.

It was priced at $7, but the guy gave it to me for $4.

It was a very happy moment.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 2, 2010)

Universal Rock Band Replacement Kick Pedal* Price: **$48.99* 

LOL at Rockbandparts.com you can get a Rock Band 2 Stock pedal, this product exactly, for just $5  

Also, look at the insane price difference between "God of War Chains of Olympus" for PSP which is $17.25 and "God of War (1)" for PS2 at $43.99. My god, there's a God of War 3 already out, and they're selling God of War 1 for a little bit less than the price of God of War 3


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 2, 2010)

Amazon has some fuck-ups there. Try looking for anything that's mainstream--in or out of demand--and you'll find some sellers marking them for more than 200% the going market price. Did i mention these vendors are all in the USA? Because these vendors are all in the USA.


----------



## Stray Cat (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazon used game prices are a crapshoot.  I've gotten some dirt cheap off there before, others seem to go into insane inflation.  Amazon is usually a good deal for new games though since they often sell slightly below store prices, don't charge taxes, and don't charge shipping if you're willing to wait a few days.  Besides, they send the game to me and I don't have to get my lazy butt on public transit to go pick anything up.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 3, 2010)

Ohyes. I got monster hunter tri for 20$ off, new.
I didn't get the controller bundle, i like the wiimote on it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon _should_ be $100. Videogames in general should be more expensive.


Come to Australia then. You'll love it here!
http://ebgames.com.au/


----------



## Scouto2 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ptttttbbbbt. THIS is the worst game ever:

TvTropes page
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/BigRigsOverTheRoadRacing
Gamespot Review
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB1zWEhgrLs

And, dear, GOD it's so OVERPRICED at $5 on eBay. Seriously, I wouldn't pay 5 cents for this game, let alone 500 cents.


/thread


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 4, 2010)

The local Wal-Mart tried to sell .hack//OUTBREAK for $65. :|


NO WONDER WHY I DON'T SHOP THERE!!!


----------



## Volug (Jun 6, 2010)

I love how I can buy a gamecube at a cheaper price from them then the games it plays.
 >_>


----------



## Tao (Jun 6, 2010)

$10 for Chrono Cross. Fuck YEAH.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 6, 2010)

On a scale of 1 to 10, that is ridiculous.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 9, 2010)

post removed.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 11, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> Erm... why has no one asked what shop this is yet?


 
cause they click on the link

damn idiots are about again


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I love you.
> 
> Those other fairys are so weird.
> 
> ...


 
Or at least be better.  None of that generic run-of-the-mill shit.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 11, 2010)

post removed.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 13, 2010)

$100+ for Pokemon? And Ruby version, no less...



Tycho said:


> For that much money Gary Blue motherfuckin' Oak better jump out of that fucking game and make me sandwiches, on demand.


 
Fix'd.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> For that much money Green motherfuckin' Oak better jump out of that fucking game and make me sandwiches, on demand.





Jackalfox said:


> Fix'd.


Fix'd


----------

